# Microsoft pushes back launch



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2006)

Microsoft has pushed the launch of VISTA back to 2007. So do you think this is to directly compete with whatever Apple does at MacWorld?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 21, 2006)

No, it's so that people see that the OS X is updating, and windows XP is a dinosaur now. A clever tactic to switch users to OS X, if I do say so myself.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2006)

Isn't this about the sixth time that MS has pushed back the launch date for Vista? *sigh* I guess computer users will have to wait another year to have "gadgets" that can pop up on the desktop and give instant access to useful tools, or an "indexed file system" that lets you search your files instantly. 

Oh, woe! Who will help us?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 21, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Microsoft has pushes the launch of VISTA back to 2007. So do you think this is to directly compete with whatever Apple does at MacWorld?



I was thinking the same thing. Whether it was their direct intention or not, I'd be a little anxious if I were Apple. Once Vista is out, it ain't gonna change for years, so Apple would want to hold off the amazing upgrades/additions we may see in 10.5 until after or during its launch so that MS has no time to go back to the drawing board and slip in a few more rip offs.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 21, 2006)

Let's see...

When Jaguar came out, everyone compared it to Longhorn (now known as Vista). Jaguar won.
When Panther came out, everyone compared it to Longhorn. Panther won.
When Tiger came out, everyone compared it to Longhorn. Tiger won.

When Leopard comes out, I wonder what will happen? (Edit: Leopard is slated for this year, isn't it? I'm not really sure.)

And then when Lion/Bobcat/Sabertooth/whatever comes out, around the time as Vista, what do you suppose will happen then?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2006)

_<conspiracy theory>_

Could it be that MS might be thinking of supporting Intel Mac hardware?? ::angel:: 

_</conspiracy theory>_

(Sorry, I had to add that for craps and giggles... )


----------



## symphonix (Mar 22, 2006)

thats not a theory, that is a fact. MS has stated that Vista will support Apple's Intel hardware, and Apple has agreed not to take any steps to block users from installing Windows Vista on their machines should they desire it.

Of course, this will mean a whole new type of computer user, scorned by both Mac and PC fans alike, about as popular as rabies. The intel-Mac running Windows Vista user, otherwise known as "the outcasts", will be shunned by tech-support desks all over the world and will have to rely on whatever drivers and patches they can scavenge from the streets.

Eradication is the only answer! It is time, to....

... ummm...

Sorry, drifted off a bit there. What was that about Vista being delayed again?


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2006)

Erh... No, symphonix. Microsoft has stated that initial versions of Vista will *not* boot on EFI 32bit hardware instead. EFI booting will only be available for 64bit systems apparently. So at least the current iMacs, Mac minis and MBPs are out of that loop.

Leopard was said to be released at the end of 2006/beginning of 2007, so it's the same timeframe, really. WWDC is in August, this year, that's probably when we'll see first screenshots etc. of Leopard popping up (and vanish) on the 'net.


----------



## powermac (Mar 23, 2006)

Microsoft's delay may also be contributed to its lack-luster reception. And my understanding is its resource heavy demands. Additional time may be required to sort those, and others issues out.


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 23, 2006)

And then there's these comments from Microsoft developers

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/whats_the_difference_between_mac_os_x_and_vista/


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Mar 24, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Microsoft has stated that initial versions of Vista will *not* boot on EFI 32bit hardware instead. EFI booting will only be available for 64bit systems apparently. So at least the current iMacs, Mac minis and MBPs are out of that loop.



Isn't the whole EFI thing moot now that people have managed to get WinXP running on the new Intel Macs? I"m sure Vista supporting EFI will make it easier, but by that time the hacking community would probably have perfected the BIOS issues.


----------



## powermac (Mar 24, 2006)

sirstaunch said:
			
		

> And then there's these comments from Microsoft developers
> 
> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/whats_the_difference_between_mac_os_x_and_vista/



It is funny how they are excited about OSX. Then again, trying not to be bias, their has never been much to get excited about in regards to any Windows version. Mentioned in their comments, and on other threads, M$ is on its demise. The Windows thing is like "flogging a corpse." 
What a bold move, and well needed one, Apple took from OS9 to X. M$ needs a move like that, even their loyal consumers are not finding much to get excited about.


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 27, 2006)

another article

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/27/t...c02cd75d5822fb&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## ksv (Mar 27, 2006)

Methinks Apple and Microsoft will integrate Windows in Mac OS X and Windows will no longer ship as a separate OS


----------



## sirstaunch (May 4, 2006)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/techn...ry?coll=chi-technology-hed&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 4, 2006)

i've heard that microsoft brings in $7 billion from dell alone every year from buying OEM licences.  microsoft is definately not going anywhere soon, powermac... 

and it took Apple over 10 years to finally jump ship from the classic OS.  _10 years!_  microsoft will do it soon, but it'll be about 4-5 years i reckon before they do.  they know they're flogging a dead horse.  it took apple at least 5 years from when they realised they were flogging corpses to finally shipping OS X.  google/wiki for Copland, which was their failed in-house attempt at something new, and certainly appears very similar/resembles what microsft want to do, but financially can't.  they have far to big a user base, their problem is a product of their own success


----------



## powermac (May 4, 2006)

I don't suggest Microsoft is going out of business. As been reported, the Windows technology has ran its course, and they know it. That is why they are developing a totally different kernel, etc. 
Microsoft will be around long after we are all pushing up daisies.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 4, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Of course, this will mean a whole new type of computer user, scorned by both Mac and PC fans alike, about as popular as rabies. The intel-Mac running Windows Vista user, otherwise known as "the outcasts", will be shunned by tech-support desks all over the world and will have to rely on whatever drivers and patches they can scavenge from the streets.
> 
> Eradication is the only answer! It is time, to....
> 
> ...



Been at the glue again, mate?   Or just an excess of VBs and Matrix DVDs?


----------



## fryke (May 4, 2006)

Will there ever be a day when Vista is something "from the past", either because MS scrapped the whole project and started a new one or because it's actually released?  ...


----------

